# [solved] Wireless device works - but not with networkmanager

## beguiledfoil

Greetings, I have an rt3070sta ra link based usb wifi device. I've got it working ok, but I can't use NetworkManager to select "manage" the device.

When I start NetworkManager with the --no-daemon option, I get the following output:

```
NetworkManager: <info>  starting...

NetworkManager: <info>  modem-manager is now available

(NetworkManager:5268): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_error_free: assertion `error != NULL' failed

NetworkManager: Loaded plugin keyfile: (c) 2007 - 2008 Red Hat, Inc.  To report bugs please use the NetworkManager mailing list.

NetworkManager: <info>  WiFi enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: <info>  WWAN enabled by radio killswitch; enabled by state file

NetworkManager: Ignoring insecure configuration file '/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/.keep_net-misc_networkmanager-0'

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): carrier is OFF

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): new Ethernet device (driver: 'r8169')

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): exported as /org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/0

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): now managed

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): device state change: 1 -> 2 (reason 2)

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): preparing device.

NetworkManager: <info>  (eth0): deactivating device (reason: 2).

NetworkManager: Added default wired connection 'Auto eth0' for /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1c.6/0000:08:00.0/net/eth0

NetworkManager: <WARN>  device_creator(): /sys/devices/virtual/net/ra0: couldn't determine device driver; ignoring...

 * status:  started

NetworkManager: <WARN>  default_adapter_cb(): bluez error getting default adapter: The name org.bluez was not provided by any .service files
```

The only important/unexpected line as far as I can tell is that it couldn't determine the device driver for ra0, my wifi device. It seems odd to me that this device is in a "virtual" device folder, is that part of the problem? I'm at a total loss as to how NetworkManager is expecting to relate the device to its driver.

I'm not sure what other info would be helpful in solving this problem, I will try to be prompt with any requests for more information.Last edited by beguiledfoil on Fri Apr 22, 2011 8:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lxg

Can you please post the output of lspci -k (the section for your wireless device should be sufficient)?

Have you tried nm-applet or any other frontend to NetworkManager? If so, what does it show?

----------

## beguiledfoil

I'll post lspci info when I'm back at the computer.  I am using nm-applet, and it just shows no devices except for my ethernet card (doesn't even show a wireless devices section).

----------

## beguiledfoil

output of lspci -k shows nothing related to the wireless device, here it is anyway:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0100 (rev 09)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 0101 (rev 09)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Device 1c3a (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 1c2d (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Device 1c20 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8444

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c10 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c14 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c16 (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev b4)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c1a (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.6 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c1c (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1c.7 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c1e (rev b4)

        Kernel driver in use: pcieport

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Device 1c26 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ehci_hcd

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Device 1c46 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Device 1c02 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Device 1c22 (rev 04)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 844d

        Kernel driver in use: i801_smbus

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 6739

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 03aa

        Kernel driver in use: fglrx_pci

        Kernel modules: fglrx

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa88

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device aa88

        Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

05:00.0 PCI bridge: Device 1b21:1080 (rev 01)

06:01.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev c0)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 81fe

07:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technology Corp. JMB361 AHCI/IDE (rev 10)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 843f

        Kernel driver in use: ahci

07:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technology Corp. Device 0368 (rev 10)

        Subsystem: JMicron Technology Corp. Device 1368

08:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 06)

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8432

        Kernel driver in use: r8169

09:00.0 USB Controller: Device 1b21:1042

        Subsystem: ASUSTeK Computer Inc. Device 8488
```

lsmod lists the driver has in use, ifconfig shows the device as ra0.

----------

## beguiledfoil

I fixed this after a kernel update by totally removing and reinstalling my wireless driver. Not sure why it had failed before... my last wifi driver install was a little sloppy so it's likely that I had confused myself and was not properly deploying the .ko build with the proper config options (don't ask why the ralink driver requires special config options to work with NM).

Anyway, after building my driver (2011_0107_RT3070_RT3370_Linux_STA_v2.5.0.1_DP0) with HAS_WPA_SUPPLICANT=y' and 'HAS_NATIVE_WPA_SUPPLICANT_SUPPORT=y' everything is working.

----------

